# Prohormone Question



## musclebutt (Feb 18, 2005)

Is Prohormone safe to take??? if not what are some side effects and whats is the price range found in the u.s.a? and one last question what is the difference between PH and HGH?


----------



## crazy_enough (Feb 18, 2005)

Uh oh, I can smell the burning flames already!


----------



## Cold Iron (Feb 18, 2005)

Don't be sooo lazy


----------



## Stu (Feb 18, 2005)

musclebutt said:
			
		

> what is the difference between PH and HGH?


  





 This has got to be a joke


----------



## Witmaster (Feb 18, 2005)

I'm not biting.


----------



## gococksDJS (Feb 18, 2005)

musclebutt said:
			
		

> Is Prohormone safe to take??? if not what are some side effects and whats is the price range found in the u.s.a? and one last question what is the difference between PH and HGH?


 They are illegal


----------



## topolo (Feb 18, 2005)

they are illegal............jack ass


----------



## Curlingcadys (Feb 18, 2005)

oh paahhhllllleeeaaasssse make the bad man stop!!!


----------



## musclebutt (Feb 21, 2005)

Wow i guess ill have to read about it since i coulnt get any info out of you guys....................better start now.........sorry if the question sounded dumb i dont know much about prohormones or steroids but i will start to read about it since im intrested.


----------



## musclepump (Feb 21, 2005)

These have got to be jokes. No one is dumb enough to come on here, register, avoid ALL THE FUCKING THREADS and just post a stupid question... or are theY?


----------



## simbh (Feb 21, 2005)

musclepump said:
			
		

> These have got to be jokes. No one is dumb enough to come on here, register, avoid ALL THE FUCKING THREADS and just post a stupid question... or are theY?


As my dad always tells me : It takes all kind of people to make a world .


----------



## crazy_enough (Feb 21, 2005)

simbh said:
			
		

> As my dad always tells me : It takes all kind of people to make a world .


IM is proof that ure father is VERY right!


----------



## bio-chem (Feb 21, 2005)

my dad always told me "the term foolproof always underestimated the ability of fools"


----------



## crazy_enough (Feb 21, 2005)

bio-chem said:
			
		

> my dad always told me "the term foolproof always underestimated the ability of fools"


Ure dad i a fool! J/K of course!!! 
Were friends now ....right!


----------



## musclebutt (Feb 21, 2005)

I actually did read about prohormones before I registered, But wanted to get some info out of you guys and diff opinions about it. I also read in some thread here that prohormones were legal, that they might become illegal in the future. Damm i will be more hesitant on whatever question I post in the futere, and sorry for makin all of you guys explode you sure know how to treat a new member.


----------



## musclepump (Feb 21, 2005)

It's treating ignornace, not newbies. Even if any long time IM member asked such a question, he/she would get equal verbal rapage.


----------



## Du (Feb 21, 2005)

musclebutt said:
			
		

> I actually did read about prohormones before I registered, But wanted to get some info out of you guys and diff opinions about it. I also read in some thread here that prohormones were legal, that they might become illegal in the future. Damm i will be more hesitant on whatever question I post in the futere, and sorry for makin all of you guys explode you sure know how to treat a new member.


they became illegal this past jan 19th


----------



## QuestionGuy (Feb 21, 2005)

you know I think I agree with they guy a little bit...we used to be cool, I remember 2 years ago everyone could post the same shit all the time and ask stupid questions and nothing would happen and now it seems like we chew out every new guys that comes in here, we were stupid once too, remember those times when gnc took our hard earned cash on shit that we didnt know what to do with...yes we were newbies once too, and I think we should be a little more understanding and not call people idiots for asking, yes I agree with you that this guys is just another probably young guy who wants to grow overnight by taking a miracle pill that he doesnt know shit about, but we can tell him that in a nice way not in a way that will cause him never to come back here again. I think moderators should understand what I am saying, and I also think I should not get flames for this since I am very understanding of both sides here......


----------



## bio-chem (Feb 21, 2005)

crazy_enough said:
			
		

> Ure dad i a fool! J/K of course!!!
> Were friends now ....right!


we're cool.


----------



## bio-chem (Feb 21, 2005)

QuestionGuy said:
			
		

> you know I think I agree with they guy a little bit...we used to be cool, I remember 2 years ago everyone could post the same shit all the time and ask stupid questions and nothing would happen and now it seems like we chew out every new guys that comes in here, we were stupid once too, remember those times when gnc took our hard earned cash on shit that we didnt know what to do with...yes we were newbies once too, and I think we should be a little more understanding and not call people idiots for asking, yes I agree with you that this guys is just another probably young guy who wants to grow overnight by taking a miracle pill that he doesnt know shit about, but we can tell him that in a nice way not in a way that will cause him never to come back here again. I think moderators should understand what I am saying, and I also think I should not get flames for this since I am very understanding of both sides here......


point taken, maybe we should be nicer.


----------



## musclepump (Feb 21, 2005)

Eh... I like the flaming. I got it when I started, but I'm still here.


----------



## bio-chem (Feb 21, 2005)

how about the first person who responds gives a new guy an appropriate short answer, such as do a search, or advising him to read some sticky's first. if the newbie responds appropriatly we let him off the hook. however if he turns out to be one of those know it all "im going to take steroids no matter you guys say, so just tell me" punks then its open hunting season. sound fair?


----------



## QuestionGuy (Feb 21, 2005)

yup


----------



## Tha Don (Feb 22, 2005)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> They are illegal



isn't HGH still legal?


----------



## gococksDJS (Feb 22, 2005)

young d said:
			
		

> isn't HGH still legal?


 yes, real growth hormones are illegal.


----------



## SlimShady (Feb 22, 2005)

Dude, play it safe and buy some Anabolic Matrix-Rx. Since I started taking it last month, I've put on 6lbs of lean body mass, increased most of my lifts by 10% and my old lady swears my johnson is getting even more huge.  

 But keep it quiet cause the stuff can be hard to find...


----------



## QuestionGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

*lol*



			
				SlimShady said:
			
		

> Dude, play it safe and buy some Anabolic Matrix-Rx. Since I started taking it last month, I've put on 6lbs of lean body mass, increased most of my lifts by 10% and my old lady swears my johnson is getting even more huge.
> 
> But keep it quiet cause the stuff can be hard to find...





how paying you to say that???? hehehe......how old are you anyway, it depends on your age, he is not going to respond to it the same way if he is a 20 yr old  then if he were a 40 yr old....


----------



## Witmaster (Feb 22, 2005)

I suppose it was the way in which the question wS WORDED that triggered the crass responses.  I for one, thought that the post HAD to be a joke from someone who knew just what to ask to set off the proverbial "chain reaction" from everyone in the forum.  As we all know, we've had a lot of recent postings clearly aimed at triggering harsh responses from the Supps crowd.

That being said, I believe musclebutt (interesting name) was the unfortunate recipient of a conditioned response we have all grown too familiar with.

Ok, that's enought of my Psycho-analytical bullshit for the day (or at least in this thread).


----------



## SlimShady (Feb 22, 2005)

QuestionGuy said:
			
		

> how paying you to say that???? hehehe......how old are you anyway, it depends on your age, he is not going to respond to it the same way if he is a 20 yr old then if he were a 40 yr old....


 Anabolic Matrix Rx will work no matter what age you are. The key is to eat right and workout with intensity.


----------



## musclebutt (Feb 22, 2005)

How is it that when I come here and assume that prohormones are legal i get blasted, and when sum 1 else asks the same question gets a friendly advise?? I'm actually not mad but damm every one just fuckin blew up.......I actually read about prohormones before made this post, I actually wanted to get different opinions about it from different people.......I'm not  new to body building, Actually have been doing it 3 years and since my gains have slowed down recently wanted to get educated on anabolics before using them (if i use them).......Well whatever I actually like this site, and like the tips that i been gettin from here on bodybuildin.


----------



## RCfootball87 (Feb 24, 2005)

Crazy enough, stu, curling cadys, topolo, you're the ones acting like a bunch of fucking morons.  Half of you were newbies to pro-hormones 6 months ago, and now you run around acting like the shit.  If you're sick of the threads don't respond.  People like you drive new people away from the boards.  you're a bunch of wannaba know it all losers who apparently have low enough self-esteem to find pleasure in thrashing someone looking for help on an internet forum.  Cold Iron and du510 actually helped the guy. Amazingly I agree with questionguy, you're a bunch of dumbasses.


----------



## Du (Feb 24, 2005)

RCfootball87 said:
			
		

> Cold Iron and du510 actually helped the guy.


Thats what everyone is here for, to help. It does get redundant to answer the same questions time and time again, however. Why would people want to help someone when they havent helped themselves? 

But at the same time, there are a lot of wrong answers out there, so I think its just easier to give ya the right ones, rather than send you on a search to find some wrong ones and get confused. 

Just MO.


----------



## Curlingcadys (Feb 24, 2005)

RCfootball87 said:
			
		

> Crazy enough, stu, curling cadys, topolo, you're the ones acting like a bunch of fucking morons. Half of you were newbies to pro-hormones 6 months ago, and now you run around acting like the shit. If you're sick of the threads don't respond. People like you drive new people away from the boards. you're a bunch of wannaba know it all losers who apparently have low enough self-esteem to find pleasure in thrashing someone looking for help on an internet forum. Cold Iron and du510 actually helped the guy. Amazingly I agree with questionguy, you're a bunch of dumbasses.


 
  Thanks I needed a good laugh....I can always count on you

 And to set the record straight I don't claim to know EVERYTHING at all I'm still learning a hell of a lot my damn self BUT my whole point is that search button does come in handy and should be used, have I always used it, no.  Have I gotten flamed to hell for it? yup!  Especailly on a VERY POPULAR topic like this one, and it only takes maybe 10min of time being brand new to this board and you can find the ones who are really knowledgable.  Fortuanatley there isn't a whole lot of idiots passing out bunk advice.


  P.S. isn't it past your bedtime?


----------



## thatguy (Feb 24, 2005)

Musclebutt,

All of the tools to answer your questions are sitting right in front of you.  Other people get angry because new members and old members alike often ask questions that they could find the answer to if they would just look.  It shows a lack of thought, and no one likes to spoon-feed here.  Here's what I did, and here's what you should do.  

1.  Read the ProHormone sticky at the top of the "Supplements" forum.  This will give you an idea what is out there and what the risks are associated with each.  
2.  Do searches on ones you may be interested in (like "1-AD," "M1T," "1-test," etc.)  Figure out what gets the results you want with the minimal amounts of risk.  
3.  Do searches on PCT.  Read what it takes to get your endogenous test production back to normal.  
4.  When you have given days, weeks, or even months to your own personal research, then ask a question that you feel has not been answered yet or that you'd like maybe a more recent opinion on.  This will not get flamed, because it will be valid and will show that you've actually put some thought into this.  
5.  Figure out what you want to do, whether or not you need to stack it, and what you're PCT is going to be like.  If you'd like, run it by us to be sure you're doing the right thing.  

BTW, in case you didn't know, PH's are illegal now, and you're putting yourself up to some risk to buy them at this point.  So be careful with that, too.  

Hope this helped...


----------



## Stu (Feb 24, 2005)

RCfootball87 said:
			
		

> Crazy enough, stu, curling cadys, topolo, you're the ones acting like a bunch of fucking morons. Half of you were newbies to pro-hormones 6 months ago, and now you run around acting like the shit. If you're sick of the threads don't respond. People like you drive new people away from the boards. you're a bunch of wannaba know it all losers who apparently have low enough self-esteem to find pleasure in thrashing someone looking for help on an internet forum. Cold Iron and du510 actually helped the guy. Amazingly I agree with questionguy, you're a bunch of dumbasses.


 no offense to the guy but its is kind of funny comparing HGH to prohormones, i don't pretend to know everything but i know how to use search engines. If people did a bit of their own research before asking questions then id be more inclinded to give a reasonable answer. If you think i'm a dumbass it doesnt bother me in the slightest, i only have to read your post to know that im far more intelligent than you.


----------



## RCfootball87 (Feb 25, 2005)

Curlingcadys said:
			
		

> P.S. isn't it past your bedtime?


Why don't they test our nukes on Wisconsin?


----------



## RCfootball87 (Feb 25, 2005)

stu21Ldn said:
			
		

> i only have to read your post to know that im far more intelligent than you.


Considering I'm in MENSA, I highly doubt that.


----------



## Curlingcadys (Feb 25, 2005)

RCfootball87 said:
			
		

> Why don't they test our nukes on Wisconsin?


 for the same reason you never turned into a child your parents could be proud of.....sometimes shit happens and you don't get your way...


----------



## RCfootball87 (Feb 25, 2005)

Curlingcadys said:
			
		

> for the same reason you never turned into a child your parents could be proud of.....sometimes shit happens and you don't get your way...


I'm not even going to dignify that with a response.....


----------



## bio-chem (Feb 25, 2005)

RCfootball87 said:
			
		

> I'm not even going to dignify that with a response.....


you just did


----------



## Stu (Feb 25, 2005)

RCfootball87 said:
			
		

> Considering I'm in MENSA, I highly doubt that.


  wow MENSA- because i really need a test to prove im intelligent


----------



## musclepump (Feb 25, 2005)

This thread has been hijacked.


----------



## thatguy (Feb 26, 2005)

RCfootball87 said:
			
		

> Considering I'm in MENSA, I highly doubt that.


This sounds like something a 17 year old would say.


----------



## jram (Feb 26, 2005)

musclebutt said:
			
		

> How is it that when I come here and assume that prohormones are legal i get blasted, and when sum 1 else asks the same question gets a friendly advise?? I'm actually not mad but damm every one just fuckin blew up.......I actually read about prohormones before made this post, I actually wanted to get different opinions about it from different people.......I'm not new to body building, Actually have been doing it 3 years and since my gains have slowed down recently wanted to get educated on anabolics before using them (if i use them).......Well whatever I actually like this site, and like the tips that i been gettin from here on bodybuildin.


It always seems the case when some members who have quite a bit of posts tend to feel they own the thread and whatever they say is gospel. We all have to start sometime and it's threads like this that give us the opportunity to ask and learn. So don't let it bother you just ask away.



Peace


----------



## RCfootball87 (Feb 26, 2005)

stu21Ldn said:
			
		

> wow MENSA- because i really need a test to prove im intelligent


I'm not saying your not intelligent, I'm just saying there's a very small chance you're more intelligent than me, which you claimed you were.


----------



## RCfootball87 (Feb 26, 2005)

thatguy said:
			
		

> This sounds like something a 17 year old would say.


Nice comeback.


----------



## musclepump (Feb 26, 2005)

RCfootball87 said:
			
		

> I'm not saying your not intelligent, I'm just saying there's a very small chance you're more intelligent than me, which you claimed you were.


RC, I find it odd that you try to improve your grammar after saying you're a part of MENSA. And yet, you still have errors in the paragraph I quoted above, and dozens more in previous posts. Your first "your" should be "you're," which I'm sure you learn in all those texts you read to prep for your MENSA exam, right?


----------



## SlimShady (Feb 26, 2005)

Who gives a fuck?


----------



## RCfootball87 (Feb 26, 2005)

musclepump said:
			
		

> RC, I find it odd that you try to improve your grammar after saying you're a part of MENSA. And yet, you still have errors in the paragraph I quoted above, and dozens more in previous posts. Your first "your" should be "you're," which I'm sure you learn in all those texts you read to prep for your MENSA exam, right?


Look dude, I scored a 72 out of 72 on my last intelligence test from school, no prep. You can't really make yourself intelligent, you have to be born with it, sorry. Then I smoked weed the night before the PSAT and still scored in the 95% percentile.  You can say whatever the fuck you want, I'm sick of bragging.  You guys acted like assholes to that guy and you know it, and that's what I'm saying.  I usually don't bother with grammar because this is a forum, I'm not being graded here.  Like slim said, this is retarded.  Let this thread die.


----------



## Curlingcadys (Feb 26, 2005)

RCfootball87 said:
			
		

> You can't really make yourself intelligent, you have to be born with it, sorry.


 Damn! See we went to school for nothing. what a waist of time.

  For somebody so smart thats a pretty dumb statement.....were you smoking weed again when you typed that?


----------



## DamnHardGainer (Feb 26, 2005)

musclebutt said:
			
		

> Is Prohormone safe to take??? if not what are some side effects and whats is the price range found in the u.s.a? and one last question what is the difference between PH and HGH?



Wow, sounds like half the people on this thread need to cut their anabolic steroid intake.

Musclebutt, don't even waste your time on that prohormone garbage. There is no easy way to pop a pill and grow lean muscle short of the real juice which, unlike prohormones, is illegal for arguably good reasons. If you're anything short of 50 years old, those prohormones will do nothing for you because any benefit they have from a very high dosage hardly exceeds your own body's natural hormone production. Lab rats are one thing, perhaps women with 1/100 testosterone levels are another, but a healthy youthful man? Worthless. You might as well buy those pills that promise to grow your penis 3 inches in 30 days.

Why are they illegal? You have dumbass atheletes in competitive sports using real shit and when they get caught in drug screening, they'd claim the legal prohormones triggered the positives. Kind of like when I was in the military, guys would get flagged for marijuana and claim it was that hemp seed oil supplement they were taking...so now that's illegal for military folks.

Hard work in the gym, good nutrition, creatine, and protein supplements is all you need. If there were shortcuts everyone would look good.


----------



## RCfootball87 (Feb 26, 2005)

Curlingcadys said:
			
		

> Damn! See we went to school for nothing. what a waist of time.
> 
> For somebody so smart thats a pretty dumb statement.....were you smoking weed again when you typed that?


Again, being smart and being intelligent are two entirely different things.  Knowledge is a measure of what you know, intelligence is a measure of your ability to learn and comprehend things.


----------



## Curlingcadys (Feb 26, 2005)

RCfootball87 said:
			
		

> Again, being smart and being intelligent are two entirely different things.


 CLICK HERE.....and read down to the 2nd entry...then click here


----------



## RCfootball87 (Feb 26, 2005)

Then let me rephrase it.  "Having knowledge and being intelligent are two entirely different things..."  How's that?  You knew what I meant.  Honestly let it die, I can't beleive your looking up definitions over this shit.  You want someone to fuck with, how about the guy above me who just called pro-hormones useless?


----------



## musclepump (Feb 26, 2005)

Do you get three chances to get a correct answer on these MENSA tests you take, RC?


----------



## gococksDJS (Feb 26, 2005)

This is a posting forum, people can make up lavish lies and never have to worry. I could be a fat 90 year old woman for all everyone knows. who cares about what someone claims they made on a test.


----------



## topolo (Feb 26, 2005)

you mean you're not a woman?


----------



## Stu (Feb 27, 2005)

DamnHardGainer said:
			
		

> Wow, sounds like half the people on this thread need to cut their anabolic steroid intake.
> 
> Musclebutt, don't even waste your time on that prohormone garbage. There is no easy way to pop a pill and grow lean muscle short of the real juice which, unlike prohormones, is illegal for arguably good reasons. If you're anything short of 50 years old, those prohormones will do nothing for you because any benefit they have from a very high dosage hardly exceeds your own body's natural hormone production. Lab rats are one thing, perhaps women with 1/100 testosterone levels are another, but a healthy youthful man? Worthless. You might as well buy those pills that promise to grow your penis 3 inches in 30 days.
> 
> ...


 Prohormones are by know means useless, you only have to look at the number of cylces and logs in the online journals section to realise this.


----------



## gococksDJS (Feb 27, 2005)

topolo said:
			
		

> you mean you're not a woman?


 nope, but you thought I was that one night didn't you.


----------



## RCfootball87 (Feb 27, 2005)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> This is a posting forum, people can make up lavish lies and never have to worry. I could be a fat 90 year old woman for all everyone knows. who cares about what someone claims they made on a test.


Exactly, it's not a lie but at the same time I don't really expect anyone to beleive it, and I'm not going to post a card with my full name on it on the internet.  I wish God had given me the genetics for lifting that he gave me for intelligence, but I can't change that.


----------



## Du (Feb 27, 2005)

Pissing matches serve no purpose.


----------

